# Free online knife skills class on Craftsy



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been fortunate over the years to learn knife skills from chefs and in classes. Although, I always find I can learn more. I recently came across an online class via Craftsy on knife skills. Best of all, it's free! I thought others would find it interesting, especially since I had yet to receive instruction about how to open a beer bottle with my chef's knife. The link below should take you where you need to go to check it out.

Craftsy Knife Skills


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

There are actually some really good articles here on ChefTalk that can help with knife skills
[article="6615"]How To Use A Chef Knife Part I [/article][article="6616"]How To Use A Chef Knife Part Ii [/article][article="6686"]How To Use A Chef Knife Part Iii With Photos [/article][article="27334"]How To Sharpen A Chefs Knife [/article]


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I also found this video series useful.http://stellaculinary.com/knife-skill-video-techniques-hd

I use more japanese equipment and techniques now, but this is a good foundation to start.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I did the Craftsy class this week. I learned some new tricks and refinements to my skills. It was worth the time. I didn't agree with everything taught but it wasn't unreasonable by any stretch. I just think there are some better ways to do some things.


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

phatch said:


> I did the Craftsy class this week. I learned some new tricks and refinements to my skills. It was worth the time. I didn't agree with everything taught but it wasn't unreasonable by any stretch. I just think there are some better ways to do some things.


I agree with you about the Craftsy on-line class. I learned some new things, confirmed many things I already do, and didn't agree with everything. I will admit I was surprised to watch how to open a beer bottle with my chef's knife. The more I learn, the more proficient I become.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It never occured to me that it could be broken down like that.  I just used my knife.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I just watched through the whole Craftsy series.  Starting with lesson 4 I was learning some new tricks.  The price is right too!


----------

